# Delonghi EC330s - newly purchased -anyone got any tips on its use!



## pcpogo (Apr 21, 2014)

I have just purchased my first espresso machine. The Delonghi EC330s.

I've used it a couple of times to make sure it's in working order.

Has anyone got one or got any hints/tips to speed up my learning curve.

Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Quick checklist.

Do you have:

Real Tamper

Grinder

With both of these you may be able to produce some drinkable espresso

Without both of these items you might struggle

The Delonghi EC330s is a capable starter machine and when used properly can create drinks similar to those in a café.

You might find it a little limiting once you get into coffee (compared to a Gaggia Classic - at a similar price point - or Rancilio Silvia)

Milk steaming will be a challenge to get lovely microfoam, but with perseverance this is possible.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This machine comes with a pressurised filter basket to enhance production of crema. Forum members who have machines - Gaggia Classic - supplied with the same pressurised basket are advised to swap to a non-pressurised one. Not sure if yours is standard 58mm basket size. If it is, would be a good idea to change - cost around £5.00.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi - I am pretty sure this is the non-pressurized basket I bought for this machine http://www.buyspares.co.uk/coffee-maker/delonghi/filter/product.pl?pid=1742107&path=608071:614470,608098,54536:620395&refine=filter .

I think I get some nice coffee from the machine but if you are in a hard water area it needs very regular descaling.

The steamer is in two pieces, it works best when the internal piece is placed in a specific direction (worth experimenting with slipping it around a bit).

As Glenn said a proper tamper made all the difference (52mm fits mine - I would love a 53mm to fit as I have my eye on a knock tamper but I am not confident it would).

I find that there is a really fine line between coffee coming out too fast and causing the machine to stutter. The best coffees I have had have been when it stutters just a little.

Many will tell you this is more of a toy than an espresso machine ... it probably is! But its a fun toy that has provided me with some really tasty drinks. Mine was a gift and I cant afford the many upgrades this forum has made me want, so it has daily use. Also - if your idea of latte art is something reminiscent of a rorschach test then this is the machine for you!

Enjoy!

P.s. I have got great results using Bailies beans (try their espresso starter offer), Rave Italian Job, Smokey Barn Costa Rican (took a bit of work, but rather lovely!) and Butterworths Tunki. Some others have been really tricky (may have been bean, machine, grinder or me!!)


----------



## pcpogo (Apr 21, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Quick checklist.
> 
> Do you have:
> 
> ...


Hi Glen,

I've only got the inbuilt tamper which I can't get much pressure on without lifting the machine. I'm looking at grinders just now but it's a minefield. I don't want to spend hundreds of pounds on one as I'm not convinced at the moment that i could tell the difference. I'm Sure I'll be corrected on that one.


----------



## pcpogo (Apr 21, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> This machine comes with a pressurised filter basket to enhance production of crema. Forum members who have machines - Gaggia Classic - supplied with the same pressurised basket are advised to swap to a non-pressurised one. Not sure if yours is standard 58mm basket size. If it is, would be a good idea to change - cost around £5.00.


How do I tell if it's a pressurised basket I have?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a tamper you can have for a tenner plus postage.

It's 52mm, I used it when I had my own delonghi.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

The basket is pressurized (the plastic widget on the basket itself). A proper tamper really makes a difference, and they are such lovely things!


----------



## pcpogo (Apr 21, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> I have a tamper you can have for a tenner plus postage.
> 
> It's 52mm, I used it when I had my own delonghi.


Kyle,

Thanks. What kind is it. What's it look like?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

pcpogo said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Thanks. What kind is it. What's it look like?


I don't really know if it has a kind - its just general wood.

I'll do pictures when I get home tonight - but its basically just a wooden handle attached to a metal plate.

When it comes to tampers - don't expect much for a tenner.

I think new, it was like £20.


----------



## pcpogo (Apr 21, 2014)

flibble said:


> Hi - I am pretty sure this is the non-pressurized basket I bought for this machine http://www.buyspares.co.uk/coffee-maker/delonghi/filter/product.pl?pid=1742107&path=608071:614470,608098,54536:620395&refine=filter .
> 
> I think I get some nice coffee from the machine but if you are in a hard water area it needs very regular descaling.
> 
> ...


Just ordered one of the above.


----------

